# IPX on vista



## WDSnav

I followed this guide with no luck:
If you do this, take backups. 

Requires: MS Windows XP (SP2): 

1) 
Create new folder named 'temp' to root of your Vista drive ( C: ). 
Copy the following files from XP (or expand from XP CD) installation: 

Windows\System32\drivers\nwlnkipx.sys 
Windows\System32\drivers\nwlnkflt.sys 
Windows\System32\drivers\nwlnkfwd.sys 
Windows\System32\drivers\nwlnknb.sys 
Windows\System32\drivers\nwlnkspx.sys 

Windows\System32\rtipxmib.dll 
Windows\System32\wshisn.dll 
Windows\System32\nwprovau.dll 

(Following folder is hidden) 
Windows\inf\netnwlnk.inf 
Windows\inf\netnwlnk.pnf 

to C:\Temp, 
and to corresponding Vista folders. 

2) 
Control Panel->Network Center->Manage network connections. 
Right-click your LAN connection and select Properties. 

Click Install..., select Protocol and click Add... 

The NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS protocol may be listed on the Network Protocol list. 
DO NOT SELECT IT. 
Anything else I can do?
Click Have Disk... Browse to C:\Temp. Select netnwlnk.inf. 
Click OK. 
Select NWLink IPX/SPX/NetBIOS from the list. 
Vista will tell you that the publisher could not be verified. 
Click Install. 

If all goes well, the protocol should be now installed. 
Restart computer.

Anything else I can try?


----------



## Aus_Karlos

One thing.. Vista can no longer support IPX ive tried.. lol 
Even if your able to install the IPX drivers there is no current hardware (routers) that support IPX....
If your trying to install IPX because of an old game, try looking for game patches which may update the game to use TCP/IP or use this program.. It creates a virtual IPX protocol which it tunnels down a TCP/IP protocol
http://www.kali.net/


----------



## shadow_wsc

Aus_Karlos said:


> One thing.. Vista can no longer support IPX ive tried.. lol
> Even if your able to install the IPX drivers there is no current hardware (routers) that support IPX....
> If your trying to install IPX because of an old game, try looking for game patches which may update the game to use TCP/IP or use this program.. It creates a virtual IPX protocol which it tunnels down a TCP/IP protocol
> http://www.kali.net/


Hello To all.... My name is to be announced lol.... just kidding, you could call me shadow. 

As regarding to windows Vista not allowing IPX, well, so far I have to agree. However, I was reading up on microsofts web site, and there telling me that if I get a few files and install them (don't know where yet) that IPX will be allowed... heres what I found.

nipx.mib - Novell IPX MIB
mipx.mib - Microsoft Internetwork Package Exchange (IPX) MIB
mripsap.mib - Microsoft IPX Routing Information Protocol (RIP) and 
Service Advertising Protocol (SAP) MIB 

I'm not sure where to get thease files, or where to install them. Microsofts site dosen't tell you much about anything.... (thanks microsoft)

If anyone knows any information please post it. Also to Aus_Karlos, will that allow for privite networks to connect and play head to head games? I'm trying to link up Red Alert 2. 

thanks to everyone and hopes this help


----------



## Aus_Karlos

Yes that program will create a virtual network, anyone can join. Read the programs FAQ to find out more on it..


----------



## shadow_wsc

Aus_Karlos said:


> Yes that program will create a virtual network, anyone can join. Read the programs FAQ to find out more on it..


Thank you and I'll let eveyone know when I could get the ipx protocall to work with windows Vista. I've almost got it to work, but the files that microsoft had me download, crashed the system upon trying to connect. not sure why but I'm on the problem


----------



## shibby73

Did anyone find a solution to this PLEASE been trying to fix for ages. i'm using vista the simple version that doesn't need drivers to be signed. please email me or post again asap!


----------

